# New Planted Tank, Advice/suggestions



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here to APC.
I just started to get into planted tanks recently, about a couple days ago actually. As of now, I have a 10 gal planted tank with low light tanks. I have around 1.5 wpg and sand substrate. The lightbulbs are 2 incandescent ones, i think. (they glow yellowish, not like fluorescent). I plan on keeping this a low-tech planted tank. I don't have any other substrates in the tank right now. Just went to the LFS this morning and picked out some plants. I bought:
2x Hornwort
2x Anubias Nana
1x C. wendtii
1x Java Fern
I also picked up a bottle of Flourish, cause the guy told me to use that as fertilizer. I got a few questions on planting the plants. How deep do I need to plant them and I can't seem to find a way to put my java fern on my terracota pots. Also, will I be needing CO2 for this tank? Cause I can make a DIY CO2 injection system. Advice and suggestions needed.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to APC. You do have a 'low light' system there. I might suggest switching to a flourescent strip rather than your 2 incan's. It would still be 15 W, but much cooler, temp wise after being on for 8-10 hours daily. 

All the plants you bought should survive in your lighting. The hornwort doesn't form any roots. You can let it float (light blockage could be a problem) or just shove it into the gravel. When you plant the Anubias, make sure the rhizome (the thick green 'stem') doesn't get buried in the gravel or you will kill it. Only bury the roots and let the rhizome remain above the gravel. The Crypts I would plant somewhere where you don't need to disturb them for a while. The Java fern you can attach to a rock or piece of wood with cotton threads, rubberband, whatever. In 2-3 weeks it will have attached and you can remove the rubberband (the thread will dissolve on its own). 

While you don't need co2 for these plants, it will make a difference if you choose to go diy. Do a search for all this on the forum, you will find plenty.

Good luck to you and again, welcome.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

Thanks a lot Bert. I did some research on some of the plants that I got and it says something about not burying the Crypt's crown? What's that mean?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The crown is that part of the plant from which all the stems/leaves emanate; it's just above the roots. With many plants (swords, vals, sags, to name a few), you don't want to bury the crown. As far as Crypts, at least the few I have grown, I've never worried about whether or not the crown is buried. Perhaps some of the crypt pros on the forum can chime in here if I'm wrong.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

*lights*

Thanks Bert. Instead of switching to a fluorescent light strip, can I just buy like 2 10W compact fluorescents from a hardware store or something?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You certainly can. T hose work just fine. Try ot get ones specific for aquariums though. They will have a Kelvin rating of aroung 6700 usually. They can be found in many pet stores, especially the chains.


----------



## finfollower (May 27, 2004)

I'll check them out sometime then. Thanks Dennis.


----------

